# Internet options



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about satellite internet from etisalat. We were told that we have to wait for internet line as there is no lines available in our street. I'm sorry to put the question to you guys but I know how much you's love to help. So hard getting good feed back from the store. And the cost if anyone knows Thanks mates.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Does anyone have any information about satellite internet from etisalat. We were told that we have to wait for internet line as there is no lines available in our street. I'm sorry to put the question to you guys but I know how much you's love to help. So hard getting good feed back from the store. And the cost if anyone knows Thanks mates.


Do you have an Etisalat Mobile signal at your place - If so you may be able to get mobile broadband. It's not as cheap as normal broadband but at the same time it's not as expensive as Satellite Boradband. Have a look at the link:

3.5G Mobile Broadband


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

My husband has company mobile with etisalat. Have you got time to explain mobile internet why can't I plug a USB device into computer and connect to internet


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> My husband has company mobile with etisalat. Have you got time to explain mobile internet why can't I plug a USB device into computer and connect to internet


That's what you do. You'll get a mobile sim card in a USB modem and you plug it in and that's all you need to do it's VERY easy, even an Australian could do it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

well up till that comment you were my favourite son. And what do you mean I guessed it right didn't I?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And what do you mean I guessed it right didn't I?


Confused


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I didn't check yr link out before because the owner of the laptop, my daughter, her Father bought it for her, wanted to use it, sorry, so I was just guessing at what you meant


----------



## Robert Stevenson (Nov 26, 2008)

*No satellite service avail.*



macca_24 said:


> Does anyone have any information about satellite internet from etisalat. We were told that we have to wait for internet line as there is no lines available in our street. I'm sorry to put the question to you guys but I know how much you's love to help. So hard getting good feed back from the store. And the cost if anyone knows Thanks mates.


Hi,
i dont think there is a satellite service available through Etisalat. Anyway, only a two way solution would make sense. Otherwise you would still need a connection (dialup) for sending your requests.
I recommend Etisalats 3G / UMTS service over GSM network.
Just look up the etisalat homepage under home services and 3.5G broadband services
I might be able to get a used UMTS/ USB stick from a friend.
Just contact me if you go for that one.

Regards, Robert
robertstevenson4 at gmail dot com


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Robert, thanks Crazy,geat help


----------

